# Sadie 3 years today at the bridge



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sadie its 3 years today you crossed to the bridge I can't believe where those 3 years have gone I still miss you so very much and I still talk to your picture on the wall every morning I say morning girls as Meg is there with you.

And not one day has gone by that I have not thought of you and how much I miss you they say time heals but the hole it my heart it just as big as went I lost you.

I did think of you yesterday as usual and had to smile we went by a pub we took you into and to get to the garden we had to walk through the pub and they had a wooden floor and you hated wooden floors you put your breaks on and I was left holding just your lead with the collar on the end you had sat down and would not move you made the people in the pub smile as well as me.
And i don't have many good photo's of you loads of Meg but not you  but you loved Christmas so much thats when i used to get photo's of you but its a job to see you through all the wrapping paper.

When I first rescued you I never thought you would turn out to be my heart dog how wrong I was it was just so cruel to take you from me so suddenly and I could not say goodbye to you.

You were so naughty when I first got you at 11 months old and I was your 3rd owner I am so glad those other people did not want you or I would never have been blessed with you

I do try to think of all the good times we had and you where such a wonderful dog such a loving caring and loyal dog.
That was after we got you out of chewing everything in site that was one of the reason why the first person did not want you. But it didn't take long to get you out of that you just needed plenty of toys to play and trust and not get hit for doing so TLC won the day in the end.

The only consolation I have is your with your Meggie Meg at the bridge who you loved so much I still think Meggie Meg called you to the bridge because she knew how sad you where without her.

Sweet dreams Sadie we will all be together again one day you Meggie and me and we will never be parted again.




They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.


[SIZE=+2]Remember Our Love
I was chosen today
I'm learning to fly
the world took me away,
but please don't you cry

And I chose you today 
to try and be strong
so please don't you cry
and don't say that I'm gone

When you're feeling alone
just remember our love,
I'm up near the stars
looking down from above.

Remember our love 
In a moment you'll see
that I'm still here beside you 
when you're thinking of me.







[/SIZE]


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Maggie what a wonderful tribute to Sadie such a beautiful girl I hope the happy memories help you through today you and Ray are in my thoughts.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Tracey as you know she was my true Heart dog and i really miss her.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to Sadie. As do all our seniors, she looks so wise and knowing. There is just something about a sugar-face that makes me want to reach out and hug them. 

I love the pic of her in the little bed. Oh, so funny and so like a goofy Golden.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Love your tribute to your Sadie. As those pics show Maggie she really loved you, as seen in the sun bathing pic. She had a very blessed life after you got her and no dog could ever ask for more.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

loverley pics of sadie there Maggie and she will be there with you....always


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Love your tribute to your Sadie. As those pics show Maggie she really loved you, as seen in the sun bathing pic. She had a very blessed life after you got her and no dog could ever ask for more.


Thanks Patsy she was one very special girl to me she gave back the love we gave her a hundred times over and more.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Another lovely tribute Maggie, the pain never does lessen (I don't think so anyway), but I am sure the wonderful memories you have of Sadie will help you through the day.

"They say that time heals
But that is only partly true,
For if time truly healed we would forget
and that we will NEVER do"

Run free and sleep softly Sadie


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Maggie, you have such wonderful memories of Sadie and they will stay with you forever. You lost her at a very young age, it sometimes seems so unfair, but you and Ray gave her a good life and lots of Love.

June


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Bob Dylan said:


> Maggie, you have such wonderful memories of Sadie and they will stay with you forever. You lost her at a very young age, it sometimes seems so unfair, but you and Ray gave her a good life and lots of Love.
> 
> June


Thanks June what hurts the most i wasn't there with her at the end it was so unexpected  and that hurt's me so much.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to Sadie! She was a beautiful girl taken much too soon. May those happy memories bring you some comfort today.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Another lovely tribute Maggie, the pain never does lessen (I don't think so anyway), but I am sure the wonderful memories you have of Sadie will help you through the day.
> 
> "They say that time heals
> But that is only partly true,
> ...


No Jan the pain does not go and i keep calling Daisy' Sadie at the moment  can't stop thinking about her.
I love my 3 i have now but Sadie was my heart dog just something about her very special.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry I missed this Maggie on the anniversary. The anniversaries are so hard but know that she is still with you and maybe some of the antics that Charlie does is to keep you on your toes to keep you from getting too sad. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Carol and i know its your Bama's birthday on the 25th July


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Such a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl.

I just love Sadie trying to fit in the little dog bed. They are all special, but some truly are a little more special and leave a bigger hole in our hearts.


----------

